# Funny video of myself and a longhorn cowfish



## Wolfie305 (Jan 31, 2012)

So my semi formal for college was at the Boston Aquarium last night and it was awesome! Nick and I were resting over by the Lionfish tank with a Longhorn Cowfish in it and it was too cute.

I would go up to him and make a kissy face and lean forward towards the glass and he would suction himself to the glass. I did it for like 20 minutes I thought it was the funniest thing hahahaha. The video is below.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10150633367037132&set=vb.609447131&type=2&theater


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

Haha thats cute.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh my gosh! You and the fish are making the same face!! That's adorable! Also lucky you for having your semi-formal at the Boston Aquarium!!


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

AWE that's too funny


----------



## Wolfie305 (Jan 31, 2012)

Koimaiden - Isn't it too funny? He would ONLY do it if I made that face too. If I put my finger near the glass, he didn't seem to care hahaha. 

And YES, I was SO excited. We had the whole place reserved for us


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

That must have been an awesome night!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Your boyfriend should watch out, looks like he has competition.


----------



## Wolfie305 (Jan 31, 2012)

Lol!!


----------

